# Cold Smoker Venting



## Eogrus (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi!

I am about start building a cold smoker using a whiskey barrel. My plan is to keep the barrel on it’s side (it will be on a frame to keep it steady) and use an ANMPS to generate the smoke.

I wanted to know if anyone had any advice on where I should put the exhaust flue. I don’t know if I should place it on top of the barrel, at the highest point while it is on it’s side or put a 90 degree one at one end so it would look like a Traeger.
I was planning on putting a draft at the bottom of one side. So I just need a bit of help deciding if the flue should be at the opposite end or the highest point.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 23, 2021)

I personally would but the exhaust flue high on the end opposite your intake. Traeger like.


----------



## Eogrus (Mar 23, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I personally would but the exhaust flue high on the end opposite your intake. Traeger like.


That was my gut feeling too. Thanks for responding!

I don’t know if it makes a difference whether I just put a Traeger flue on or go for one like the Green Mountain Davy Crockett with the damper on top.

Any thoughts?


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 23, 2021)

Eogrus said:


> That was my gut feeling too. Thanks for responding!
> 
> I don’t know if it makes a difference whether I just put a Traeger flue on or go for one like the Green Mountain Davy Crockett with the damper on top.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Your call. My damper is wide open while smoking...


----------

